# The Tea Party Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed



## teapartysamurai

Michelle Malkin The Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed

The pictures tell the whole pathetic story. The crashers were busted right away. They didn't fool anyone. 




> Reader Celeste in Columbus, Ohio, sends photos of a great comeuppance. Check out the Captain Obvious crasher getting called out for attempting to paint their peaceful protest as an incitement to violence and faking a vile sign:


 























Note how everyone is pointing at him and laughing. They know what he is trying to pull and they make it clear he is NOT one of them. 


***
More members of the Crasher Corps in Sacramento via reader Rob. The red guerilla mask and sunglasses are really ingenious:




This fine fellow literally crashed the stage and was whisked away:





Funny stuff!


----------



## uscitizen

They came they saw they falied.  How are the partiers any different from the crashers in those respects?


----------



## The T

Yeah...they were sacrificial lambs...hoping that it would cause a ruckus...instead they got laughed at.


----------



## uscitizen

They were fools for even bothering to try annoy other fools.


----------



## Vast LWC

teapartysamurai said:


> Michelle Malkin The Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed
> 
> The pictures tell the whole pathetic story. The crashers were busted right away. They didn't fool anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reader Celeste in Columbus, Ohio, sends photos of a great comeuppance. Check out the Captain Obvious crasher getting called out for attempting to paint their peaceful protest as an incitement to violence and faking a vile sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how everyone is pointing at him and laughing. They know what he is trying to pull and they make it clear he is NOT one of them.
Click to expand...


Everyone is pointing and laughing because they think the sign is funny, not because they think the guys a "crasher".

Michelle Malkin will say ANYTHING for ratings.  I should know, I had sex with her last night.  She told me everything.  Had to put a bag over her face though, so I didn't know it was her.




teapartysamurai said:


> ***
> More members of the Crasher Corps in Sacramento via reader Rob. The red guerilla mask and sunglasses are really ingenious:
> This fine fellow literally crashed the stage and was whisked away:
> 
> Funny stuff!



Wow, you all found one guy, and his offense was holding up a sign that said "Obama Cares"?  How lame.

You know what's even lamer?  *Tea partiers pretending there was some sort of conspiracy to crash their party to drum up supporters through anger and fear*.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Vast LWC said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin The Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed
> 
> The pictures tell the whole pathetic story. The crashers were busted right away. They didn't fool anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reader Celeste in Columbus, Ohio, sends photos of a great comeuppance. Check out the Captain Obvious crasher getting called out for attempting to paint their peaceful protest as an incitement to violence and faking a vile sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how everyone is pointing at him and laughing. They know what he is trying to pull and they make it clear he is NOT one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is pointing and laughing because they think the sign is funny, not because they think the guys a "crasher".
> 
> Michelle Malkin will say ANYTHING for ratings. I should know, I had sex with her last night. She told me everything. Had to put a bag over her face though, so I didn't know it was her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> More members of the Crasher Corps in Sacramento via reader Rob. The red guerilla mask and sunglasses are really ingenious:
> This fine fellow literally crashed the stage and was whisked away:
> 
> Funny stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you all found one guy, and his offense was holding up a sign that said "Obama Cares"? How lame.
> 
> You know what's even lamer? *Tea partiers pretending there was some sort of conspiracy to crash their party to drum up supporters through anger and fear*.
Click to expand...

 
AP reported it in the first place.

Pretending?  Pretend this:

Foes of tea party movement to infiltrate rallies


----------



## Vast LWC

teapartysamurai said:


> AP reported it in the first place.
> 
> Pretending?  Pretend this:
> 
> Foes of tea party movement to infiltrate rallies



OH, there's some evidence, a piece from a right-wing propaganda site!

ROFL.  That's evidence of MY point, not yours, genius.


----------



## Vast LWC

In fact, let me spell it out for you:

One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.

Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.

The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.

*Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*

But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.

That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.


----------



## uscitizen

AP reported it in the first place.

Pretending? Pretend this:

Foes of tea party movement to infiltrate rallies



Quoting the liberal media to make your point?


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> AP reported it in the first place.
> 
> Pretending? Pretend this:
> 
> Foes of tea party movement to infiltrate rallies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, there's some evidence, a piece from a right-wing propaganda site!
> 
> ROFL. That's evidence of MY point, not yours, genius.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah...never mind the words of the founder of the infiltration was quoted.

Shows you didn't bother to read it, or are just ignorant.

Which is it?


----------



## rightwinger

Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...


And you thought we would not notice


----------



## teapartysamurai

Vast LWC said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> AP reported it in the first place.
> 
> Pretending? Pretend this:
> 
> Foes of tea party movement to infiltrate rallies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, there's some evidence, a piece from a right-wing propaganda site!
> 
> ROFL. That's evidence of MY point, not yours, genius.
Click to expand...

 
You didn't follow the link did you?  The original story is from AP wire service.


----------



## teapartysamurai

rightwinger said:


> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice


 
When you have evidence of that, let me know.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Everyone is pointing and laughing because they think the sign is funny, not because they think the guys a "crasher".





They're laughing because he looks like a Slacker Lenin and he is obviously a Tea Party Crasher with a stupid sign.


----------



## teapartysamurai

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is pointing and laughing because they think the sign is funny, not because they think the guys a "crasher".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're laughing because he looks like a Slacker Lenin and he is obviously a Tea Party Crasher with a stupid sign.
Click to expand...

 
It wasn't even a smart infiltrator sign. It was just stupid. You want to see smart infiltrator signs check these out! These were from the Iraq War Protests of a few years ago.​ 





















​ProtestWarrior.com - signs

They would carry these signs to war protests and the lefties were so stupid the would never figure out, they were being made fun of. 









Now THESE are infiltrator signs! ​


----------



## rightwinger

Vast LWC said:


> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.



Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.

Can you guys be more obvious?


----------



## jillian

uscitizen said:


> They came they saw they falied.  How are the partiers any different from the crashers in those respects?



they aren't.


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
Click to expand...

 
And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._

Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.

Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._

_The clock is ticking._


----------



## Xenophon

So, that is what Dev Nell looks like.


----------



## oreo

rightwinger said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
Click to expand...



It's got to be so FRUSTRATING for you Liberals to keep trying to play the race card--when we have video's of BLACK KEY NOTE speakers at the tea party rallies.  Black Americans are more than welcome at tea party rallies--and when they show up--handshakes are given--and they are told how much they are appreciated for showing up.

Now--you liberals can keep trying to scare them off -*WITH LIES*--but the below video is proof that your LIES are not working.  Black Americans are seeing through YOUR tactics--and the more you try to play this race card against the tea party movement in this country--the more you will persuade more blacks to join our movement.

*16 key note black speakers at tea party rallies in the below video.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcsnWLLdl70]YouTube - Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties[/ame]


----------



## oreo

uscitizen said:


> They came they saw they falied.  How are the partiers any different from the crashers in those respects?




It's in the numbers of attendee's that count---

This--attendance of approximately 2000 tea partiers

compared to the 5-7 high school students from across the street that showed up with vulgar signs--of which--a 1000 camera's got--that were then sent to their principles office the next day---

This is what happened in Colo. Spgs.--yesterday.


----------



## momonkey

rightwinger said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
Click to expand...




I encouraged members of my local Tea Party group to bring extra poster boards and markers in case someone arrived with an inappropriate sign. The plan I posted on their website was to offer the inappropriate sign holder a blank poster board and markers with which to create a more respectable and correctly spelled protest sign. If they agreed, the issue would be resolved and if they refused, they could look forward to seeing the entire incident on youtube.

Didn't matter though. No one came to our event with anything over the top, racist or otherwise inappropriate. Maybe the Alinskyites read by blog too and decided to not even bother coming.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I think Sarah Palin was an infiltrator, afterall, she was at a tax protest rally complaining that too many Americans DON"T have to pay taxes.


----------



## Annie

NYcarbineer said:


> I think Sarah Palin was an infiltrator, afterall, she was at a tax protest rally complaining that too many Americans DON"T have to pay taxes.



Wow, you are sounding a tad strident. The TP are getting to you it seems.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This whole thing so reminds of the sixties when the far whinge was so sure things weren't going to change. The same yelling, crying, and whining, but nothing will change back for them now.

Most are old, white, well off, very unhappy with the socio-political direction of American culture the last forty years. But, so what? They will cry, then die of old age, then be forgotten.


----------



## Truthmatters

This group has finnaly gotten the te baggers to do what we have been asking them to do for weeks now.

They are pointing out the people with EVIL RACIST signs and telling them they are not going to accept the evil as part of them.



I hated the idea of crashers and now I see what they were doing.

They were forcing then tea party to denounce the evil by having them think they are people who are trying to discredit them.

They had to think they were liberal plants to reach this level buyt hell it worked.


----------



## Xenophon

Truthmatters said:


> This group has finnaly gotten the te baggers to do what we have been asking them to do for weeks now.
> 
> They are pointing out the people with EVIL RACIST signs and telling them they are not going to accept the evil as part of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated the idea of crashers and now I see what they were doing.
> 
> They were forcing then tea party to denounce the evil by having them think they are people who are trying to discredit them.
> 
> They had to think they were liberal plants to reach this level buyt hell it worked.



Goebels would be proud of such a bald faced idiotic proganda post.


----------



## Truthmatters

When have you EVER seen tea partiers telling someone a sign was not acceptable?

Only now that they think there are liberal plants in the group.

They just let the people carry signs that showed Obama with a bone through his nose and the like.

Now I bet they will think these people are plants and stop them.


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._
> 
> Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.
> 
> Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._
> 
> _The clock is ticking._
Click to expand...


Tick...tick....tick

Here is an all time favorite






Note that it contains both Racist AND Communist themes.  It was also used at TPs accross the country and not just some isolated leftist plant


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._
> 
> Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.
> 
> Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._
> 
> _The clock is ticking._
Click to expand...


Tick...tick...tick

Here is another fine example showing how all black people talk like "Different Strokes"


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._
> 
> Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.
> 
> Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._
> 
> _The clock is ticking._
Click to expand...


Tick....tick....tick

Here is another example showing how Tea Baggers associate the President with supporting 9-11 Terrorists


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._
> 
> Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.
> 
> Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._
> 
> _The clock is ticking._
Click to expand...


Tick...tick...tick

Another all time favorite showing not some leftwing "plant" but a leader in the Tea Party


----------



## rightwinger

QUOTE=The T;2216229]





rightwinger said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
Click to expand...

 
And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._

Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.

Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._

_The clock is ticking._[/QUOTE]

Tick...tick...tick

Another fine example using images of a black preesident as a monkey






Nice effort by the Tea Party Youth organization


----------



## boedicca

How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Here we go.  The same collection of signs supposedly from the tea party WITH NO URL OR SOURCE GIVEN.

I already busted this in the other thread.

So you guys thought you could run over here?  You ought to know better than that.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?



I don't know....did that make it right?


----------



## rightwinger

teapartysamurai said:


> Here we go.  The same collection of signs supposedly from the tea party WITH NO URL OR SOURCE GIVEN.
> 
> I already busted this in the other thread.
> 
> So you guys thought you could run over here?  You ought to know better than that.



Lets keep posting them...you can keep denying them

Doesn't mean the Tea Party doesn't have a problem


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....did that make it right?
Click to expand...



I never got as worked up about Bush being called names as you thin skilled lefties do about Obama.

Bush himself shrugged it off.  He never did the equivalent of insulting those who protested against his policies the way The One has.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Lets keep posting them...you can keep denying them
> 
> Doesn't mean the Tea Party doesn't have a problem





The real problem with which the Tea Party is quite successfully dealing is the spread of misinformation from the Left and attacks by the Obama Administration.

The more y'all trash the Tea Parties, the more people join.  So, carry on.


----------



## teapartysamurai

boedicca said:


> How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?


 
Yeah because the left would NEVER do anything untoward when we are talking about the president!  










Rioters burning Bush in effigy and the American flag following the post-election rally on November 3, 2004. 






Protester taking a break in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally. 






Banner at the February 16, 2003 rally. 







One of the floats in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally. 





Woman fully exercising her freedom of speech at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005. 







T-shirt design at Ward Churchill's appearance in San Francisco's Women's Building on March 25, 2005. 






Spelling-challenged canine protester at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005. 






Bush being lynched in effigy at the "Insurgence Solidarity March" on April 10, 2004. 

zombietime


----------



## Truthmatters

teapartysamurai said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because the left would NEVER do anything untoward when we are talking about the president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters burning Bush in effigy and the American flag following the post-election rally on November 3, 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protester taking a break in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banner at the February 16, 2003 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the floats in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman fully exercising her freedom of speech at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt design at Ward Churchill's appearance in San Francisco's Women's Building on March 25, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling-challenged canine protester at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush being lynched in effigy at the "Insurgence Solidarity March" on April 10, 2004.
> 
> zombietime
Click to expand...


Now realize that those are from all over the world and not JUST ONE GROUP which is what the tea party is.


You can not take ALL people of the world and then compare them to the Tea party.

We dont take signs white supremists rallys and claim they were from te party rallys now do we?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Hey! Here's an interesting one I found!

Looks like the left don't like Obama on the war either! 





...World Can't Wait (an offshoot of the Revolutionary Communist Party)... 






Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. 




San Francisco "Anti-War" Rally: The New Communist/Truth/Jihad Alliance


----------



## teapartysamurai

Uh oh!

The left are racist!  This proves it!  


Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. 





Some LaRouchite cult members showed up with Obama-Hitler signs. Will the Left now be accused of bigotry, intolerance and hate crimes because someone who showed up at their rally put a Hitler mustache on the President? Signs point to "No." 
San Francisco "Anti-War" Rally: The New Communist/Truth/Jihad Alliance

Bwahahaa!

If those guys showing up at tea parties proves tea party racism, then them showing up at a left wing rally proves the same thing.

Live by the spin, die by the spin liberals!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often did Lefties call Bush a Chimp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because the left would NEVER do anything untoward when we are talking about the president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters burning Bush in effigy and the American flag following the post-election rally on November 3, 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protester taking a break in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banner at the February 16, 2003 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the floats in the parade following the March 20, 2004 rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman fully exercising her freedom of speech at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt design at Ward Churchill's appearance in San Francisco's Women's Building on March 25, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling-challenged canine protester at the anti-war rally on September 24, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush being lynched in effigy at the "Insurgence Solidarity March" on April 10, 2004.
> 
> zombietime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now realize that those are from all over the world and not JUST ONE GROUP which is what the tea party is.
> 
> 
> You can not take ALL people of the world and then compare them to the Tea party.
> 
> We dont take signs white supremists rallys and claim they were from te party rallys now do we?
Click to expand...

 
Oh what hypocrisy.

I could say the same thing about those supposed signs the left has been trotting out here for the tea party.

They come from all over and amount to less than 10 signs.  But THEY prove racism?????

Live by the spin, then die by the spin liberals.

You don't like it, don't bring it, because believe me, I can't bring it back!


----------



## Truthmatters

No you idiot you can not compare the two.

We are talking about ONE organized group.

Now go get your comparisons from ONE other organized group.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Bwahahaa!

More!







This was quite an interesting discussion, as a hyper-self-confident LaRouchite tried to explain to an Obama fan why the president needs to be impeached. I had a feeling that, at conversation's end, not many minds had been changed. 

San Francisco "Anti-War" Rally: The New Communist/Truth/Jihad Alliance


----------



## Truthmatters

One group or we get to call KKK rallys tea party events just like you taking pictures from everywhere in the world.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> No you idiot you can not compare the two.
> 
> We are talking about ONE organized group.
> 
> Now go get your comparisons from ONE other organized group.


 
Nice try, but the tea party is NOT one organized group.

I'm a part of the tea party and I don't belong to a group! The tea party does not have one president, one VP.

It's just people showing up at events.

No matter how you spin it, it doesn't work.

And I gave the urls for those signs. They are NOT from all over the world. Most came from San Francisco. You see any other language on those signs but English? Nice try.   You can run away now.


----------



## skookerasbil

Yeah.............only the real dummies buy this racist crap from the k00ks. Even liberal TV people are laughing at this stuff.............

But I will say, looking back, I think what really ignited the Tea Party movement was last summer when Obama instantly became the most racially devisive president in US history. Remember the Cambridge incident????????????????????










America instantly recognized this as Obama's loathing of white America!!!! Within days, his poll number started permanently tanking!!!


----------



## teapartysamurai

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah.............only the real dummies buy this racist crap from the k00ks. Even liberal TV people are laughing at this stuff.............
> 
> But I will say, looking back, I think what really ignited the Tea Party movement was last summer when Obama instantly became the most racially devisive president in US history. Remember the Cambridge incident????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America instantly recognized this as Obama's loathing of white America!!!! Within days, his poll number started permanently tanking!!!


 
I don't think that had anything to do with it.  Rick Santelli spurred the tea party movement, but it was Obama's healthcare takeover that got people angry and got the ball rolling.


----------



## Truthmatters

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you idiot you can not compare the two.
> 
> We are talking about ONE organized group.
> 
> Now go get your comparisons from ONE other organized group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the tea party is NOT one organized group.
> 
> I'm a part of the tea party and I don't belong to a group!  The tea party does not have one president, one VP.
> 
> It's just people showing up at events.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, it doesn't work.
> 
> And I gave the urls for those signs.  They are NOT from all over the world.  Most came from San Francisco.
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT!

You are ONE group and when you have a tea party rally and act like racists you get the blame for not correcting your own image by kicking out the crazies.

I have no way of kicking out the crazies from some german protest againt Bush now do I?

Just like a KKK rally is not your tea partys responsibility.

If you are going to claim I am responsible for some asshole in Prauge I am going to claim you are responsible for some white power rally, its only fair .


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> One group or we get to call KKK rallys tea party events just like you taking pictures from everywhere in the world.


 
I gave the url for those signs.  Most come from San Francisco, NOT all over the world as you try to spin.

You see any other language on those signs but English?  Nice try!


----------



## boedicca

teapartysamurai said:


> I don't think that had anything to do with it.  Rick Santelli spurred the tea party movement, but it was Obama's healthcare takeover that got people angry and got the ball rolling.




It was the Stimulus bill that ignited the first protests.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you idiot you can not compare the two.
> 
> We are talking about ONE organized group.
> 
> Now go get your comparisons from ONE other organized group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the tea party is NOT one organized group.
> 
> I'm a part of the tea party and I don't belong to a group! The tea party does not have one president, one VP.
> 
> It's just people showing up at events.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, it doesn't work.
> 
> And I gave the urls for those signs. They are NOT from all over the world. Most came from San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are ONE group and when you have a tea party rally and fact like racists you get the blame for not correcting your won image by kicking out the crazies.
> 
> I have no way of kicking out the crazies from some german protest againt Bush now do I?
> 
> Just like a KKK rally is not your tea partys responsibility.
> 
> If you are going to claim I am responsible for some asshole in Prauge I jam going to claim you are responsible for some white power rally, its only fair .
Click to expand...

 
No I'm sorry.  Just because YOU insist we be indentified that way doesn't mean it's true.

We are all Americans, but that doesn't mean we are all one group.  There are many groups within the US.

Same goes for the tea party

The tea party is NOT one organization, or one group.  Like I said.  I'm tea party, but I've never talked to anyone in an "organization."

We just get info from websites where there will be a town hall or a rally and show up.  

You just can't stand that's true, because it defeats your spin.


----------



## teapartysamurai

boedicca said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that had anything to do with it. Rick Santelli spurred the tea party movement, but it was Obama's healthcare takeover that got people angry and got the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stimulus bill that ignited the first protests.
Click to expand...

 
You are right.  When it gets right down to it.  It was the Stimulus.


----------



## Truthmatters

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but the tea party is NOT one organized group.
> 
> I'm a part of the tea party and I don't belong to a group! The tea party does not have one president, one VP.
> 
> It's just people showing up at events.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, it doesn't work.
> 
> And I gave the urls for those signs. They are NOT from all over the world. Most came from San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are ONE group and when you have a tea party rally and fact like racists you get the blame for not correcting your won image by kicking out the crazies.
> 
> I have no way of kicking out the crazies from some german protest againt Bush now do I?
> 
> Just like a KKK rally is not your tea partys responsibility.
> 
> If you are going to claim I am responsible for some asshole in Prauge I jam going to claim you are responsible for some white power rally, its only fair .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm sorry.  Just because YOU insist we be indentified that way doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> We are all Americans, but that doesn't mean we are all one group.  There are many groups within the US.
> 
> Same goes for the tea party
> 
> The tea party is NOT one organization, or one group.  Like I said.  I'm tea party, but I've never talked to anyone in an "organization."
> 
> We just get info from websites where there will be a town hall or a rally and show up.
> 
> You just can't stand that's true, because it defeats your spin.
Click to expand...




DEAR LYING IDIOT!

At a tea party rally you are all tea party people.

For fucks sake have one shread of honesty left in you.


----------



## skookerasbil

teapartysamurai said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.............only the real dummies buy this racist crap from the k00ks. Even liberal TV people are laughing at this stuff.............
> 
> But I will say, looking back, I think what really ignited the Tea Party movement was last summer when Obama instantly became the most racially devisive president in US history. Remember the Cambridge incident????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America instantly recognized this as Obama's loathing of white America!!!! Within days, his poll number started permanently tanking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that had anything to do with it.  Rick Santelli spurred the tea party movement, but it was Obama's healthcare takeover that got people angry and got the ball rolling.
Click to expand...






Oh there is no doubt that the Cambridge event had an effect on independent whites who have since joined the tea party movement. That Obama instantly took the side of the black guy causing him to chastize a police department in New England suddenly made independents think about Reverand Wright etc............the talk of black theology was viewed up to that time as far right propaganda. That all changed at that summer press conference ( see photo above)
Indeed............these same people had already come to view him as a far left guy, but that gigantic foul up by Obama had a huge impact. Its just that alot of people will never admit it in our PC culture!!!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT!
> 
> You are ONE group and when you have a tea party rally and fact like racists you get the blame for not correcting your won image by kicking out the crazies.
> 
> I have no way of kicking out the crazies from some german protest againt Bush now do I?
> 
> Just like a KKK rally is not your tea partys responsibility.
> 
> If you are going to claim I am responsible for some asshole in Prauge I jam going to claim you are responsible for some white power rally, its only fair .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm sorry. Just because YOU insist we be indentified that way doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> We are all Americans, but that doesn't mean we are all one group. There are many groups within the US.
> 
> Same goes for the tea party
> 
> The tea party is NOT one organization, or one group. Like I said. I'm tea party, but I've never talked to anyone in an "organization."
> 
> We just get info from websites where there will be a town hall or a rally and show up.
> 
> You just can't stand that's true, because it defeats your spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR LYING IDIOT!
> 
> At a tea party rally you are all tea party people.
> 
> For fucks sake have one shread of honesty left in you.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, you are reduced to a profanity laced tirade.  Boy you suuuuuuuuure prove you are right, that way.  

Sorry but you interview those people at those tea parties.  They are Democrats, Independents, Republicans.  White, black, hispanic.

There are all kinds of people there.  But keep on throwing a tantrum.  All you are proving is your fear and frustration with the tea party and that you can't legitimately smear them.


----------



## teapartysamurai

skookerasbil said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.............only the real dummies buy this racist crap from the k00ks. Even liberal TV people are laughing at this stuff.............
> 
> But I will say, looking back, I think what really ignited the Tea Party movement was last summer when Obama instantly became the most racially devisive president in US history. Remember the Cambridge incident????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America instantly recognized this as Obama's loathing of white America!!!! Within days, his poll number started permanently tanking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that had anything to do with it. Rick Santelli spurred the tea party movement, but it was Obama's healthcare takeover that got people angry and got the ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is no doubt that the Cambridge event had an effect on independent whites who have since joined the tea party movement. That Obama instantly took the side of the black guy causing him to chastize a police department in New England suddenly made independents think about Reverand Wright etc............
> Indeed............these same people had already come to view him as a far left guy, but that gigantic foul up by Obama had a huge impact. Its just that alot of people will never admit it in our PC culture!!!
Click to expand...

 

I'm sorry but I can't agree.  I really didn't care.

Of course he Obama a knee jerk on that one.  I don't care if he does a 100 knee jerks like that.  I care that he spins my great grandkids into bankruptcy long before they are born.


----------



## Truthmatters

Please proove they are what you claim?


----------



## Truthmatters

Cant do it can you?

Funny thing is if you were right then they would not be right leaning but mainstream.


If they were middle instead of far right you would not compare them to ONLY liberals.


Tea party people are FAR right.

They are also responsible fo rwho they allow to represent them. If they dont purge the crazies and instead use the crazies to get money and warm bodies at their events then they have to accept them as represtative of their group.

The ONLY people they have been willing to kick out are those who they THINK are plants.

That means they will NOW have to kick out the people who are carrying the offensive signs that embarrass them...

Now the country will be safer because of it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> Please proove they are what you claim?


 


You lefties never change.  The Dan Rather tactic again.

I didn't claim it.   YOU DID!

YOU are the one that claimed the Tea Party is one group, not me.  I just disagreed.

The onus is not on me to prove anything, it's on YOU!

Besides, your argument still boils down to "IT'S DIFFERENT WHEN LIBERALS DO IT!"

You are still arguing it's wrong when conservatives do it, but okay when liberals do it.

It's still a laughable double standard.

Like I said, live by the spin, die by the spin.


----------



## Truthmatters

So when yuou have a tea party event those people have nothing to do with the trea party movement?


Do you realise how fucking insane yousound?


----------



## Truthmatters

The Tea Party Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed

This is the name of your post.

How can someone crash these events if EVERYONE is welcome no matter their beliefs and NO ONE is a tea party person?


----------



## JenyEliza

rightwinger said:


> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice



Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.

Just like your user name is in some way truthful.

You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!  

Imposter.


----------



## Truthmatters

JenyEliza said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
Click to expand...


Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?
Click to expand...

 
Can you tell me if the left can be considered one group?  







Some LaRouchite cult members showed up with Obama-Hitler signs. Will the Left now be accused of bigotry, intolerance and hate crimes because someone who showed up at their rally put a Hitler mustache on the President? Signs point to "No." 
San Francisco "Anti-War" Rally: The New Communist/Truth/Jihad Alliance







This was quite an interesting discussion, as a hyper-self-confident LaRouchite tried to explain to an Obama fan why the president needs to be impeached. I had a feeling that, at conversation's end, not many minds had been changed. 

San Francisco "Anti-War" Rally: The New Communist/Truth/Jihad Alliance


----------



## Truthmatters

Only if the RIGHT is concidered one group.

Then you will have to answer for McVeigh and all those people who murdered people involved with womens clinics.


----------



## JenyEliza

Truthmatters said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?
Click to expand...


No, I do not consider the "Tea Party" one group.

Namely because they are a loosely-knit assocation of multiple different groups with much in common, similar agendas, but sometimes diverging opinions on how to accomplish their goals.

These groups were very loosely knit -- until Barry Soetoro tried (and ultimately successfully) rammed his health care "reform" down the throats of ALL Americans, whether they wanted it or not.  With little regard for State's Rights or the Constitutionally protected rights of each and every American to be left free from unwanted government intrusion into the private realm of their homes and families (ie, forcing health care coverage and costs on them they don't want and can't afford).

When that happened---they came together to defeat Barry, his "reform" and his lynchman, albeit without success (yet---the USSC challenges are forthcoming).

Each group is lead by a different leader in a different part of the country.  There is not an organized structure with a singular leader at the top.  There are no "officers" calling the shots.  These groups are like independent authorized dealers for cell phone companies.  They're all trying to accomplish many of the same things, but each dealer is owned and operated by a different company, different peoplel, etc.

"The" Tea Party down the road from my house is NOT the same as "The" Tea Party across town.  I'd venture to say the two different groups don't even know each other and have never even met.

So, no, I don't consider "The" Tea Party to be one group.  They aren't.


----------



## Truthmatters

JenyEliza said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I do not consider the "Tea Party" one group.
> 
> Namely because they are a loosely-knit assocation of multiple different groups with much in common, similar agendas, but sometimes diverging opinions on how to accomplish their goals.
> 
> These groups were very loosely knit -- until Barry Soetoro tried (and ultimately successfully) rammed his health care "reform" down the throats of ALL Americans, whether they wanted it or not.  With little regard for State's Rights or the Constitutionally protected rights of each and every American to be left free from unwanted government intrusion into the private realm of their homes and families (ie, forcing health care coverage and costs on them they don't want and can't afford).
> 
> When that happened---they came together to defeat Barry, his "reform" and his lynchman, albeit without success (yet---the USSC challenges are forthcoming).
> 
> Each group is lead by a different leader in a different part of the country.  There is not an organized structure with a singular leader at the top.  There are no "officers" calling the shots.  These groups are like independent authorized dealers for cell phone companies.  They're all trying to accomplish many of the same things, but each dealer is owned and operated by a different company, different peoplel, etc.
> 
> "The" Tea Party down the road from my house is NOT the same as "The" Tea Party across town.  I'd venture to say the two different groups don't even know each other and have never even met.
> 
> So, no, I don't consider "The" Tea Party to be one group.  They aren't.
Click to expand...


They are not an organized group in any aspect?


----------



## Truthmatters

How do they know wehn to meet?

Who says who can speak at an event?

Who rents the stages and microphones?

Who gets the permits?

Who is responsible if something goes wrong?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> Only if the RIGHT is concidered one group.
> 
> Then you will have to answer for McVeigh and all those people who murdered people involved with womens clinics.


 
Then Barack Obama will have to accept William Ayers, since Barack Obama had far more to do with William Ayers, having worked with him on education, and having his political career launched from his house, than anyone on the right had to do with Tim McVeigh wouldn't you think?  

Like I said, live by the spin, die by the spin.


----------



## Truthmatters

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the RIGHT is concidered one group.
> 
> Then you will have to answer for McVeigh and all those people who murdered people involved with womens clinics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Barack Obama will have to accept William Ayers, since Barack Obama had far more to do with William Ayers, having worked with him on education, and having his political career launched from his house, than anyone on the right had to do with Tim McVeigh wouldn't you think?
> 
> Like I said, live by the spin, die by the spin.
Click to expand...


CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Fact Check: Is 
Obama &#8216;palling around with terrorists&#8217;?  - Blogs from CNN.com

Verdict: False. There is no indication that Ayers and Obama are now "palling around," or that they have had an ongoing relationship in the past three years. Also, there is nothing to suggest that Ayers is now involved in terrorist activity or that other Obama associates are.


----------



## rightwinger

JenyEliza said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
Click to expand...


We know how you work....

You hire a rightwing loser to pretend that he is a left wing infiltrator pretending to be a teabagger

Devious....just plain devious


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the RIGHT is concidered one group.
> 
> Then you will have to answer for McVeigh and all those people who murdered people involved with womens clinics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Barack Obama will have to accept William Ayers, since Barack Obama had far more to do with William Ayers, having worked with him on education, and having his political career launched from his house, than anyone on the right had to do with Tim McVeigh wouldn't you think?
> 
> Like I said, live by the spin, die by the spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Fact Check: Is
> Obama &#8216;palling around with terrorists&#8217;? - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> Verdict: False. There is no indication that Ayers and Obama are now "palling around," or that they have had an ongoing relationship in the past three years. Also, there is nothing to suggest that Ayers is now involved in terrorist activity or that other Obama associates are.
Click to expand...

 
THEN YOUR VERDICT IS FALSE!!!!!!!!

Because you have NO EVIDENCE of us "palling" around with Tim McVeigh!

BWAHAHAHAAA!

YOU DEFEATED YOUR OWN ARGUMENT (as I knew you would) 

You lost. Thank you for playing.

I told you guys. I know what these lefties are going to do and say before they say it. They haven't changed since the 60s.

Live by the spin, die by the spin.


----------



## teapartysamurai

rightwinger said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a Right Wing plant playing a Left Wing Infiltrator...
> 
> 
> And you thought we would not notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know how you work....
> 
> You hire a rightwing loser to pretend that he is a left wing infiltrator pretending to be a teabagger
> 
> Devious....just plain devious
Click to expand...

 
Yeah and his name is right winger!



You have about as much evidence.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JenyEliza said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I do not consider the "Tea Party" one group.
> 
> Namely because they are a loosely-knit assocation of multiple different groups with much in common, similar agendas, but sometimes diverging opinions on how to accomplish their goals.
> 
> These groups were very loosely knit -- until Barry Soetoro tried (and ultimately successfully) rammed his health care "reform" down the throats of ALL Americans, whether they wanted it or not. With little regard for State's Rights or the Constitutionally protected rights of each and every American to be left free from unwanted government intrusion into the private realm of their homes and families (ie, forcing health care coverage and costs on them they don't want and can't afford).
> 
> When that happened---they came together to defeat Barry, his "reform" and his lynchman, albeit without success (yet---the USSC challenges are forthcoming).
> 
> Each group is lead by a different leader in a different part of the country. There is not an organized structure with a singular leader at the top. There are no "officers" calling the shots. These groups are like independent authorized dealers for cell phone companies. They're all trying to accomplish many of the same things, but each dealer is owned and operated by a different company, different peoplel, etc.
> 
> "The" Tea Party down the road from my house is NOT the same as "The" Tea Party across town. I'd venture to say the two different groups don't even know each other and have never even met.
> 
> So, no, I don't consider "The" Tea Party to be one group. They aren't.
Click to expand...

 
Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I didn't know you were here!

Glad to see you!


----------



## JenyEliza

teapartysamurai said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you think the tea party people can be considered one group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not consider the "Tea Party" one group.
> 
> Namely because they are a loosely-knit assocation of multiple different groups with much in common, similar agendas, but sometimes diverging opinions on how to accomplish their goals.
> 
> These groups were very loosely knit -- until Barry Soetoro tried (and ultimately successfully) rammed his health care "reform" down the throats of ALL Americans, whether they wanted it or not. With little regard for State's Rights or the Constitutionally protected rights of each and every American to be left free from unwanted government intrusion into the private realm of their homes and families (ie, forcing health care coverage and costs on them they don't want and can't afford).
> 
> When that happened---they came together to defeat Barry, his "reform" and his lynchman, albeit without success (yet---the USSC challenges are forthcoming).
> 
> Each group is lead by a different leader in a different part of the country. There is not an organized structure with a singular leader at the top. There are no "officers" calling the shots. These groups are like independent authorized dealers for cell phone companies. They're all trying to accomplish many of the same things, but each dealer is owned and operated by a different company, different peoplel, etc.
> 
> "The" Tea Party down the road from my house is NOT the same as "The" Tea Party across town. I'd venture to say the two different groups don't even know each other and have never even met.
> 
> So, no, I don't consider "The" Tea Party to be one group. They aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know you were here!
> 
> Glad to see you!
Click to expand...


I'm here....good to see you too! 

Thanks for the rep!  *hug*


----------



## teapartysamurai

JenyEliza said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not consider the "Tea Party" one group.
> 
> Namely because they are a loosely-knit assocation of multiple different groups with much in common, similar agendas, but sometimes diverging opinions on how to accomplish their goals.
> 
> These groups were very loosely knit -- until Barry Soetoro tried (and ultimately successfully) rammed his health care "reform" down the throats of ALL Americans, whether they wanted it or not. With little regard for State's Rights or the Constitutionally protected rights of each and every American to be left free from unwanted government intrusion into the private realm of their homes and families (ie, forcing health care coverage and costs on them they don't want and can't afford).
> 
> When that happened---they came together to defeat Barry, his "reform" and his lynchman, albeit without success (yet---the USSC challenges are forthcoming).
> 
> Each group is lead by a different leader in a different part of the country. There is not an organized structure with a singular leader at the top. There are no "officers" calling the shots. These groups are like independent authorized dealers for cell phone companies. They're all trying to accomplish many of the same things, but each dealer is owned and operated by a different company, different peoplel, etc.
> 
> "The" Tea Party down the road from my house is NOT the same as "The" Tea Party across town. I'd venture to say the two different groups don't even know each other and have never even met.
> 
> So, no, I don't consider "The" Tea Party to be one group. They aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know you were here!
> 
> Glad to see you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm here....good to see you too!
> 
> Thanks for the rep! *hug*
Click to expand...

 
How the hell are you?  I miss the coffee clutch.

I wish the other girls would come over here!  *hug!*


----------



## JenyEliza

teapartysamurai said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know you were here!
> 
> Glad to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here....good to see you too!
> 
> Thanks for the rep! *hug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell are you?  I miss the coffee clutch.
> 
> I wish the other girls would come over here!  *hug!*
Click to expand...



I'm as good as can be!  Life keeps on pelting me with lemons--no sugar, no nutrasweet, but I just keep on keeping on, making lemonade out of lemons!  What else can I do?

I miss the girls too!  I'd do some inviting, but they locked me out months ago and I don't give a flying donkeys ass about going back.    (is that redundant?).

I have a "goodlife" right here.


----------



## rightwinger

teapartysamurai said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.
> 
> Just like your user name is in some way truthful.
> 
> You're no more a "rightwinger" than Chairman Mao was!
> 
> Imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know how you work....
> 
> You hire a rightwing loser to pretend that he is a left wing infiltrator pretending to be a teabagger
> 
> Devious....just plain devious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and his name is right winger!
> 
> 
> 
> You have about as much evidence.
Click to expand...


Yes I do..

I have as much evidence as you do that people acting like idiots at Tea Parties are infiltrators


----------



## Father Time

oreo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> They came they saw they falied.  How are the partiers any different from the crashers in those respects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the numbers of attendee's that count---
> 
> This--attendance of approximately 2000 tea partiers
> 
> compared to the 5-7 high school students from across the street that showed up with vulgar signs--of which--a 1000 camera's got--that were then sent to their principles office the next day---
Click to expand...


It doesn't bother you at all that the principle can punish them for something that happened off of school grounds (and which might be free speech)?


----------



## Father Time

teapartysamurai said:


> Here we go.  The same collection of signs supposedly from the tea party WITH NO URL OR SOURCE GIVEN.
> 
> I already busted this in the other thread.



Which thread?


----------



## JakeStarkey

No proof of infiltration yet.


----------



## bodecea

teapartysamurai said:


> Michelle Malkin The Crashers: They came, they saw, they failed
> 
> The pictures tell the whole pathetic story. The crashers were busted right away. They didn't fool anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reader Celeste in Columbus, Ohio, sends photos of a great comeuppance. Check out the Captain Obvious crasher getting called out for attempting to paint their peaceful protest as an incitement to violence and faking a vile sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how everyone is pointing at him and laughing. They know what he is trying to pull and they make it clear he is NOT one of them.
> 
> 
> ***
> More members of the Crasher Corps in Sacramento via reader Rob. The red guerilla mask and sunglasses are really ingenious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fine fellow literally crashed the stage and was whisked away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff!
Click to expand...


You know...that was really a good idea...tho you have to wonder why they just thought of it now?   Why not back when we saw all those "Obama is a Nazi" style signs before.   But...better late than never.  I hope they keep it up and do that around anyone with a sign like that.


----------



## skookerasbil

Bill Clinton blasting the Tea Party folks yesterday...........


gets pwnd by Rush Limbaugh. Check this sh!t out....................





*Bill Clinton Links Talk Radio, Tea Parties to Non-Existent Terrorism* 
April 16, 2010 

BEGIN TRANSCRIPT 


*RUSH*: Let's go back, April 24th, 1995, Mississippi, Minnesota.

*CLINTON 1995*:  We hear so many loud and angry voices in America today whose sole goal seems to be to try to keep some people as paranoid as possible and the rest of us all torn up and upset with each other.  They spread hate.  They leave the impression that -- by their very words, that -- violence is a acceptable.  You ought to see -- I'm sure you are now seeing the reports of some things that are regularly said over the airwaves in America today.  It is time we all stood up and spoke against that kind of (pounding podium) reckless speech and behavior.

FOLLOWERS: (applause)

*RUSH:*  That was Bill Clinton, blaming me for the Oklahoma City bombing on April 19th, 1995.  Yesterday we had the tea parties, and the Drive-By Media (I'm sure to its great chagrin) is filled with stories about how festive and how peaceful and how unthreatening all of the tea parties were.  The effort to infiltrate these tea parties fizzled. They have stories on that that they probably do not like having to report.  And, ladies and gentlemen, it's very clear that these citizen uprisings -- genuine grassroots citizen's uprisings -- are far more powerful than an attempt to drum up fake opposition to them from the White House.  Yet, Bill Clinton is back in the game, expanding that threat via this sound bite.

*CLINTON 2010*:  There was this rising movement in the early nineties that was basically not just a carefully orchestrated plot by people of extreme right-wing views but one that fell into fertile soil because there were so many people for whom the world no longer made sense.  They wanted a simple, clear explanation of what was an inherently complex, mixed picture full of challenges that required not only changes in public policy, but personnel conduct and imagination about the world we were living in.  So demonizing the government and the people that work for it sort of fit that -- and there were a lot of people who were in the business back then of saying that the biggest threat to our liberty and the cause of our economic problems was the federal government itself.

*RUSH*:  So there you have it: Bill Clinton once again trying to rebirth his empty threat from 1995. He starts out tracing the plot that started in the eighties to "demonize government."  I have a question.  We have two more sound bites of the president here specifying right-wing talk radio, but I have a question: How come we're supposed to draw (on the basis of no evidence), a connection between conservatism and terrorism, conservative ideology and terrorism?  Where is that connection?  Yet we are told we must reject, despite tons of evidence, the connection between Islamist ideology and terrorism.  So we can't call Islamist fundamentalists "terrorists." We can't even use the word. But we can have ex-presidents and current presidents running around trying to associate conservatives with nonexistent terrorism at peaceful tea parties.  Somebody needs to explain this to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I agree with Rush: the far kook right is nothing to worry about.  

They are old, they failed in the 1960s to stop the cultural shift, this is their last chance, they will fail miserably again, they will die, and they will not be remembered.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with Rush: the far kook right is nothing to worry about.
> 
> They are old, they failed in the 1960s to stop the cultural shift, this is their last chance, they will fail miserably again, they will die, and they will not be remembered.







LOSE










Now theres "cultural shift" s0n.............as in historic!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

How inane of you.  As if that silly stat which means nothing until you put it into context, which is that the president floats between 46 and 52% popularity during the last nine months.

You could be right in suggesting about 17% of the country agress with the Tea Pary movement.  I would disagree.  It's about one of four, and it is not growing.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> How inane of you.  As if that silly stat which means nothing until you put it into context, which is that the president floats between 46 and 52% popularity during the last nine months.
> 
> You could be right in suggesting about 17% of the country agress with the Tea Pary movement.  I would disagree.  It's about one of four, and it is not growing.








silly stats FTW s0n..........I dont see many polls being posted up by the k00ks these days!!! But they sure were falling all over themselves posting up polls back in October of 2008!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, I did not think you could defend your statement, and I was right.  Let's  move on then.


----------



## geauxtohell

teapartysamurai said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is pointing and laughing because they think the sign is funny, not because they think the guys a "crasher".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're laughing because he looks like a Slacker Lenin and he is obviously a Tea Party Crasher with a stupid sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't even a smart infiltrator sign. It was just stupid. You want to see smart infiltrator signs check these out! These were from the Iraq War Protests of a few years ago.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ProtestWarrior.com - signs
> 
> They would carry these signs to war protests and the lefties were so stupid the would never figure out, they were being made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THESE are infiltrator signs! ​
Click to expand...


Oh, I remember the "protest warriors".  They were those fucking college kids who supported the war, but whose asses weren't actually going to fight in the war.  

Can't make chickenshit without some chickens.


----------



## geauxtohell

So, the "infiltrators" were two whole people?  

Wow.  Good thing the mighty teabaggers were able to fight them off with their super conservative powers.


----------



## bodecea

oreo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be so FRUSTRATING for you Liberals to keep trying to play the race card--when we have video's of BLACK KEY NOTE speakers at the tea party rallies.  Black Americans are more than welcome at tea party rallies--and when they show up--handshakes are given--and they are told how much they are appreciated for showing up.
> 
> Now--you liberals can keep trying to scare them off -*WITH LIES*--but the below video is proof that your LIES are not working.  Black Americans are seeing through YOUR tactics--and the more you try to play this race card against the tea party movement in this country--the more you will persuade more blacks to join our movement.
> 
> *16 key note black speakers at tea party rallies in the below video.*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcsnWLLdl70]YouTube - Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ah, the Race Card Card.


----------



## skookerasbil

bodecea said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be so FRUSTRATING for you Liberals to keep trying to play the race card--when we have video's of BLACK KEY NOTE speakers at the tea party rallies.  Black Americans are more than welcome at tea party rallies--and when they show up--handshakes are given--and they are told how much they are appreciated for showing up.
> 
> Now--you liberals can keep trying to scare them off -*WITH LIES*--but the below video is proof that your LIES are not working.  Black Americans are seeing through YOUR tactics--and the more you try to play this race card against the tea party movement in this country--the more you will persuade more blacks to join our movement.
> 
> *16 key note black speakers at tea party rallies in the below video.*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcsnWLLdl70]YouTube - Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the Race Card Card.
Click to expand...







LOL..........the k00ks are stupified with that vid!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.







When I look up and check the # of posts a member has entered over a certain space of time. Indeed, when you see 4 billion posts over the period of a few months..........*THATS* a fcukking k00k!!!!


Now.........take a gandor up to the right hand corner of your last post!! 


s0n..........you're a fcukking k00k!!!!!


ps.........personally, Id think about switching up on the "Location" section of your USER CP..........."in the mainstream" doesnt quite fit when your on the fcukking computer 18 hours/day. I could be wrong though...........


----------



## JakeStarkey

skookerasbil said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look up and check the # of posts a member has entered over a certain space of time. Indeed, when you see 4 billion posts over the period of a few months..........*THATS* a fcukking k00k!!!!
> 
> 
> Now.........take a gandor up to the right hand corner of your last post!!
> 
> 
> s0n..........you're a fcukking k00k!!!!!
> 
> 
> ps.........personally, Id think about switching up on the "Location" section of your USER CP..........."in the mainstream" doesnt quite fit when your on the fcukking computer 18 hours/day. I could be wrong though...........
Click to expand...


Nothing you wrote made sense, son.  Keep on whinging.


----------



## Ame®icano

Teacher Who Sought to 'Demolish' Tea Party Placed on Leave From School


----------



## JenyEliza

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.



Hey dipshit....we don't spell whine like that here.  This is US (as in United States) Message Board.

If you're going to insult our intelligence with your bullshit, at least spell it the way we do.  You know, when in Rome do as the Romans do and all that.

Most Americans haven't a clue what you're on about when you say whinge or whinging or whingers.  

We don't whinge here.   We whine.  There is no whinging here.  There is only whining.  There are no whingers here.  Just whiners.  

That's how we do it.  Dumbass.


----------



## teapartysamurai

JenyEliza said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here....good to see you too!
> 
> Thanks for the rep! *hug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell are you? I miss the coffee clutch.
> 
> I wish the other girls would come over here! *hug!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm as good as can be! Life keeps on pelting me with lemons--no sugar, no nutrasweet, but I just keep on keeping on, making lemonade out of lemons! What else can I do?
> 
> I miss the girls too! I'd do some inviting, but they locked me out months ago and I don't give a flying donkeys ass about going back.  (is that redundant?).
> 
> I have a "goodlife" right here.
Click to expand...

 
Who needs pixie dust, right?  Or is that fairy dust.  

I just wish I could get the 24 coffee cluth over here.  It's fun to have the girls all commenting on 24 while I do.

But I can't believe they are cancelling 24!!!!!!!!  

They can't do that to Jack Bauer!  WAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf


----------



## geauxtohell

JenyEliza said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit....we don't spell whine like that here.  This is US (as in United States) Message Board.
> 
> If you're going to insult our intelligence with your bullshit, at least spell it the way we do.  You know, when in Rome do as the Romans do and all that.
> 
> Most Americans haven't a clue what you're on about when you say whinge or whinging or whingers.
> 
> We don't whinge here.   We whine.  There is no whinging here.  There is only whining.  There are no whingers here.  Just whiners.
> 
> That's how we do it.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Most. Idiotic. Post. On. Thread.  

And that is saying a lot.


----------



## Truthmatters

Homeland security has done a report on the rise of right wing extremism and they believe it is a big threat.

So now you people hate the homeland security people?


----------



## teapartysamurai

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.


 
Yeah, you are sooooooooooooooooooooo not a kook. Shall we replay what you told me in another thread, so we can all laugh?????

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2214224-post256.html



> You and your thinking is so why the *Dems are going to kick our asses this election cycle.*
> 
> *My Dem friends are cheering the Tea Party on to more and more excessive demonstrations of nonsense, and you all keep falling for it*.


 


This is what constitutes "debate" for Jake. He doesn't provide ANY evidence, he doesn't add to the debate. Just posts a couple of lines that add to his fantasy of what he thinks is reality and attacking anyone that challenges that fantasy.

This post reminds me of that woman commentator on the news in 1972 (I don't remember her name) who couldn't believe Nixon won in a landslide. 

"Why no one I know voted for him!"  

If that isn't the quintessential liberal! They believe the world revolves around them and what they think and fantasize.

That pretty much sums up our Jake.  Everyone bookmarkt his quote from Jake so we can give him a good razzing on November 3 when his fantasy comes crashing down.


----------



## The T

teapartysamurai said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are, kook far right whingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are sooooooooooooooooooooo not a kook. Shall we replay what you told me in another thread, so we can all laugh?????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2214224-post256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your thinking is so why the Dems are going to kick our asses this election cycle.
> 
> My Dem friends are cheering the Tea Party on to more and more excessive demonstrations of nonsense, and you all keep falling for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what constitutes "debate" for Jake. He doesn't provide ANY evidence, he doesn't add to the debate. Just posts a couple of lines that add to his fantasy of what he thinks is reality and attacking anyone that challenges that fantasy.
> 
> This post reminds me of that woman commentator on the news in 1972 (I don't remember her name) who couldn't believe Nixon won in a landslide.
> 
> "Why no one I know voted for him!"
> 
> If that isn't the quintessential liberal! They believe the world revolves around them and what they think and fantasize.
> 
> That pretty much sums up our Jake.
Click to expand...

 
Jake pretends to be _the_ Republican Spokesperson for USMB


----------



## PatekPhilippe

The T said:


> Yeah...they were sacrificial lambs...hoping that it would cause a ruckus...instead they got laughed at.



Public humiliation has that effect.....


----------



## Truthmatters

Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.

Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.
> 
> Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.


 
Nevermind the other side of the coin, correct TM?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Vast LWC said:


> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.



That website was designed by a public school teacher in Oregon....do you want him infusing your children with his left wing loon views?  Which was claimed by the parents of those kids and the kids as well.


----------



## Truthmatters

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.
> 
> Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the other side of the coin, correct TM?
Click to expand...


What coin?


The homeland security report is filled with facts about the threat.

Who do you think put the report together?

Do you really think all of our terror experts are partisans?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.
> 
> Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.




Our own government is demonizing citizens that are critical of its policies and who assemble in peaceful demonstrations.

To equate such with Bin Laden is intellectually and morally repugnant.

Think about that, if you can manage to fire the synapse between your two remaining brain cells.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clumsy attempt to draw attention away from the racist underbelly of the Tea Party.
> 
> Can you guys be more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And nevermind that ANY of you has yet to prove the assertion of _'rascism'._
> 
> Odd that you are fixated on it, isn't it? Not ONE instance of rascism exists of the Tea party at all. Only in your feeble minds.
> 
> Prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, and *YOU* have a _convert._
> 
> _The clock is ticking._
Click to expand...


That's the crux of their strategy...
"when you are challenged on the substance of your policies immediately play the race card to gather sympathy for you thus gathering sympathy for your policies."
"portray yourself as the victim of right wing hatred."

The funny thing here is Americans actually believed it during the Presidential campaign....now they are seeing through this big lie perpetrated by Obama, his staffers and the Congressional Black Caucus.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> What coin?
> 
> 
> The homeland security report is filled with facts about the threat.
> 
> Who do you think put the report together?
> 
> Do you really think all of our terror experts are partisans?





Telling isn't it?  The Obama Administration targets veterans and dissenters - while completely ignoring the threat of a Nuclear Iran.


----------



## Truthmatters

So you think our terror experts are partisan hacks?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> What coin?
> 
> 
> The homeland security report is filled with facts about the threat.
> 
> Who do you think put the report together?
> 
> Do you really think all of our terror experts are partisans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling isn't it?  The Obama Administration targets veterans and dissenters - while completely ignoring the threat of a Nuclear Iran.
Click to expand...


Like I said..."portray yourself as the victim of right wing hatred."  Divide and conquer...the Democrat strategy.


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.
> 
> Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government is demonizing citizens that are critical of its policies and who assemble in peaceful demonstrations.
> 
> To equate such with Bin Laden is intellectually and morally repugnant.HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*H do you ever remember what your own side says? for YEARS you people have been calling the left terrorists and OBL lovers. BTW this is a USA report done by OUR terror experts and you are ignoring it for political reasons.
> .
> Think about that, if you can manage to fire the synapse between your two remaining brain cells.
Click to expand...


You are demonizing our terror experts for doing their jobs because you dont like to hold any responsibility for what you support.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Good little trained Saul Alinsky trolls. Just more Alinsky "Rules for Radicals' tactics. More & more people are catching on to the Left's tactics and that's a good thing.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> So you think our terror experts are partisan hacks?




Is the Obama Administration and its army of Tzars a bunch of partisan hacks?

Yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government has reported that there is a right wing threat to all Americans safety and you people choose to ignore it and side with the people who are feeding into the threat.
> 
> Kinda reminds of of the time the right brushed away the reports of Bin Ladin Determined to strike in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our own government is demonizing citizens that are critical of its policies and who assemble in peaceful demonstrations.
> 
> To equate such with Bin Laden is intellectually and morally repugnant.
> 
> Think about that, if you can manage to fire the synapse between your two remaining brain cells.
Click to expand...


To remind all citizens of the wing nuts' inability to recognize Bin Laden as a serious threat is morally and intellectually and ethically correct.

This is one of the many reasons the agenda-driven reactionary far right will continue to pursue its electoral death.


----------



## boedicca

Really?  Who was President from 1993 - 2000?


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think our terror experts are partisan hacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Obama Administration and its army of Tzars a bunch of partisan hacks?
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


So you claim that our terror experts are political hacks then, OK that fact has been established.

BTW there is no tzars of anything in this country.

That term is a nickname for the positions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

boedicca is a clueless loon from the far right: fun to read anon, destined to be peed on.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca is clueless loon from the far right: fun to read anon, destined to be peed on.



Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think our terror experts are partisan hacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Obama Administration and its army of Tzars a bunch of partisan hacks?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim that our terror experts are political hacks then, OK that fact has been established.
> 
> BTW there is no tzars of anything in this country.
> 
> That term is a nickname for the positions.
Click to expand...

 
Perhaps you'd be more comfy with the term 'Dictators'? That is precisely what FDR called them.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think our terror experts are partisan hacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Obama Administration and its army of Tzars a bunch of partisan hacks?
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

 
And they don't answer to anyone but the POTUS. 

*Time for a Czar Czar?*


----------



## Truthmatters

So all the right here is in agreement that our homeland security terror experts are political hacks or dictators?


----------



## geauxtohell

LibocalypseNow said:


> Good little trained Saul Alinsky trolls. Just more Alinsky "Rules for Radicals' tactics. More & more people are catching on to the Left's tactics and that's a good thing.



Not-so-ironicallly, I'd venture to guess that 99% of the country didn't know who "Saul Alinsky" was until you guys started going into conniptions over him.  

I've never read a thing the man has published.  I've never listened to his speeches.  I doubt I could pick him out of a line up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PatekPhilippe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca is clueless loon from the far right: fun to read anon, destined to be peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?
Click to expand...


Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.

Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.

U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy


----------



## geauxtohell

BTW, can I re-mention that there were two (count 'em) two whole "infiltrators"?

Once again, MM hypes a non-issue and scrambles to cover her lame ass when the facts don't match up to her hype.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two infiltrators?  That must be a super-powered infiltration team, or the target is not worth any more than that.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca is clueless loon from the far right: fun to read anon, destined to be peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
Click to expand...


You worthless partisan hack...you're busted.  YOU don't have to support your opinion...but I do?  Fuck off Starkey...now we see you for the dog turd you are...2 sets of rules...one for you and another for everyone who disagrees with you...


> PP, either support your opinion, or it is the same as everybody else: we all have elbows. Who cares? If you wish to debate, support your opinion, which you have not done yet.



Starkey is a fucking dumb ass!!!!! Lay off the Ripple before noon!!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

Please answer my question about the USA terror experts and wether you think they are partisan hacks that should b e ignored?


----------



## JakeStarkey

PP stated his opinion as fact, I stated mine as opinion.

PP would not support his opinion-fact when called on it.

He still doesn't undertand the difference or the responsibility for which he has failed.

No wonder if he is regularly laughed at by most folks here.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> PP stated his opinion as fact, I stated mine as opinion.
> 
> PP would not support his opinion-fact when called on it.
> 
> He still doesn't undertand the difference or the responsibility for which he has failed.
> 
> No wonder if he is regularly laughed at by most folks here.



Keep spinning !!!!!  This is hilarious!!!!!!  You've been pwned!!!!!!  Do another shot of Jack Daniels!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone can go back and see that PP stated an opinion as fact, I called him on it, and he has been whining ever since.  I own him.  The facts are in the posts.  Move on, PP, because you keep going from the frying pan to the fire.  

As if you could think you could compete with me now any more than when you were in grade school.  You have always been a loser that way.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

What happened Starkey?


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> Please answer my question about the USA terror experts and wether you think they are partisan hacks that should b e ignored?


 
Look at their backgrounds, their past associations, intentm and people they've surrounded themselves with.

And that's the only 'Hand Up' you'll get from me. Do some research.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Go ahead and tell us about it, PP.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, I thought so, PP.  Best you go hide.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone can go back and see that PP stated an opinion as fact, I called him on it, and he has been whining ever since.  I own him.  The facts are in the posts.  Move on, PP, because you keep going from the frying pan to the fire.
> 
> As if you could think you could compete with me now any more than when you were in grade school.  You have always been a loser that way.



Your spin, Starkey, has failed.  Once again the entire board knows you have ZERO credibility....not that their OPINION of you was any different based on the FACTS seen here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo]YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> As if *you could think you could compete with me now any more than when you were in grade schoo*l. You have always been a loser that way.



Are you inferring that you somehow "know me"?  Now you are posting outright lies AGAIN.....


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Run Starkey Run!!!!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

I guess Starkey decided to put the nail gun down for his own good....excellent idea Starkey.


----------



## The T

PatekPhilippe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can go back and see that PP stated an opinion as fact, I called him on it, and he has been whining ever since. I own him. The facts are in the posts. Move on, PP, because you keep going from the frying pan to the fire.
> 
> As if you could think you could compete with me now any more than when you were in grade school. You have always been a loser that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your spin, Starkey, has failed. Once again the entire board knows you have ZERO credibility....not that their OPINION of you was any different based on the FACTS seen here.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUatnbaNfEo"]YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
He's been 'Caged'

I got sunshine in my stomach
Like I just rocked my baby to sleep
I got sunshine in my stomach
But I can't keep me from creeping sleep
Sleep, deep in the deep

Rock face moves to press my skin
White liquid turn sour within
Turn fast, turn sour
Turn sweat, turn sour
Must tell myself that I'm not here
I'm drowning in a liquid fear
Bottled in a strong compression
My distortion shows obsession

In the cave
Get me out of this cave!

If I keep my self-control
I'll be safe in my soul
And the childhood belief
Brings a moment's relief
But my cynic soon returns
And the lifeboat burns
My spirit just never learns

Stalactites, stalagmites
Shut me in, lock me tight
Lips are dry, throat is dry
Feel like burning, stomach churning
I'm dressed up in a white costume
Padding out leftover room
Body stretching, feel the retching

In the cage
Get me out of the cage

In the glare of a light
I see a strange kind of sight
Of cages joined to form a star
Each person can't go very far
All tied to their things
They're netted by their strings
Free to flutter in memories of their wasted wings

Outside the cage I see my brother, John
He turns his head so slowly 'round
I cry out, 'Help" before he can be gone
And he looks at me without a sound
And I shout out, "John, please help me!"
But he does not even want to try to speak
I'm helpless in my violent rage
And a silent tear of blood dribbles down his cheek
And I watch him turn away and leave the cage
My little runaway

Raindrops keep falling on my head
They keep falling on my
Raindrops keep falling on my head
They keep falling on my
Raindrops keep falling on my

In a trap, feel a strap
Holding still, pinned for kill
Chances narrow that I'll make it
In the cushioned straight-jacket
Just like 22nd Street
They got me by my neck and feet
Pressures building, can't take more
My headaches charge, earaches roar

In this pain
Get me out of this pain

If I could change to liquid
I could fill the cracks up in the rocks
I know that I am solid
And I am my own bad luck
Outside John disappears and my cage dissolves
And without any reason my body revolves

Keep on turning
Keep on turning
Keep on turning
Keep on turning
Keep on turning
Turning around
Just spinning around

Round
Round
Round
...

~_Genesis_


----------



## Truthmatters

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer my question about the USA terror experts and wether you think they are partisan hacks that should b e ignored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their backgrounds, their past associations, intentm and people they've surrounded themselves with.
> 
> And that's the only 'Hand Up' you'll get from me. Do some research.
Click to expand...


Im asking your opinion you fool.


----------



## Meister

PatekPhilippe said:


> I guess Starkey decided to put the nail gun down for his own good....excellent idea Starkey.



Hey, he's got some pretty nice bling going on there.


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer my question about the USA terror experts and wether you think they are partisan hacks that should b e ignored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their backgrounds, their past associations, intentm and people they've surrounded themselves with.
> 
> And that's the only 'Hand Up' you'll get from me. Do some research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im asking your opinion you fool.
Click to expand...

 
I see. many already have. I chose to direct you toward truth. You bit my hand.

It's a mistake I shant repeat. belive me.


----------



## Truthmatters

You cant state your own opinion?

where did I "bite your hand"?


----------



## JakeStarkey

PatekPhilippe said:


> I guess Starkey decided to put the nail gun down for his own good....excellent idea Starkey.



I knew you could not handle it, Patek.  You are fun to watch! 

The next time your state an opinion as fact, son, you better support it as such or you will be owned again.  

I will be keeping a watch for such behavior, son, as I do for all the wierdos of the far right.


----------



## Truthmatters

T cant seem to answer a question about his own opinion.

I guess he has to go ask Beck what to think first.


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> You cant state your own opinion?
> 
> where did I "bite your hand"?


 
I gave you advice. And what did you state? Again? Look at your own words.


----------



## Truthmatters

Why cant you give your own opinion?

You told me to research to find YOUR opinion.

That was foolish and I called you a fool.

It is Obvious YOU dont know any differances between the two and cant even google what you are supposed to answer.

There is no differance between the current R party and the TP


----------



## California Girl

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at their backgrounds, their past associations, intentm and people they've surrounded themselves with.
> 
> And that's the only 'Hand Up' you'll get from me. Do some research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im asking your opinion you fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. many already have. I chose to direct you toward truth. You bit my hand.
> 
> It's a mistake I shant repeat. belive me.
Click to expand...


Truthdon'tmatter struggles with research. She only uses 'Media Matters'.


----------



## Truthmatters

Cali how the FUCK do you reseach someone elses opinion?


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> Cali how the FUCK do you reseach someone elses opinion?


 Dense much? You take their opinion, SEARCH for possible 'candidates' either in the media, or their own associations/history that could have led them _to_ such an opinion.

Yeah I know it's a bit much...it's called _WORK_ for the terminally _dense._


----------



## Truthmatters

First you have to give me your opinion fuckwit


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> First you have to give me your opinion fuckwit



you suck.

here, i saved you a step.

Google


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthmatters said:


> Cali how the FUCK do you reseach someone elses opinion?



TM, that is what the loons do on the whinge fringe right: they state an opinion as a fact with no evidence then ask you to refute it.  They are definitely strange, off centered.

I remember one (not a member of this board) who we all knew something was happening after he was enrolled at academy; he saw things differently from other people, and one of the ways he that he saw things differently from other people was in seeing other people as things.  The Head Master later said, "We took pity on him because he had lost both parents at an early age.  I think that, on reflection, we should have wondered a bit more about that."

The fringe whinge here don't think of people as people, only as objects to manipulate.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Starkey decided to put the nail gun down for his own good....excellent idea Starkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you could not handle it, Patek.  You are fun to watch!
> 
> The next time your state an opinion as fact, son, you better support it as such or you will be owned again.
> 
> I will be keeping a watch for such behavior, son, as I do for all the wierdos of the far right.
Click to expand...


You need to take your own fricken advice pinhead before judging others....


----------



## JakeStarkey

I post evidence when I saying something is a fact, bub, instead of blowing opinions out as if they are indeed a fact.  Learn how to communicate effectively.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> Why cant you give your own opinion?
> 
> You told me to research to find YOUR opinion.
> 
> That was foolish and I called you a fool.
> 
> It is Obvious YOU dont know any differances between the two and cant even google what you are supposed to answer.
> 
> There is no differance between the current R party and the TP



According to your circle jerk pivot man Starkey you need facts to back up your opinion...unless you are the Jake Starkey of the message boards...then it's OK to give your opinion without a single fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are projecting your own inadequacies, PP.  Simply know the difference between a fact and an opinion.  The latter does not require evidence, the former does.  Got it?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> I post evidence when I saying something is a fact, bub, instead of blowing opinions out as if they are indeed a fact.  Learn how to communicate effectively.



Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

I slapped your ass down for lying on the previous page of this thread...now here's an example of Starkey facts..."I'm right, you're wrong...let's move on."

You make yourself look more like a mentally challenged window licker on a post by post basis...you must be proud of yourself.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> You are projecting your own inadequacies, PP.  Simply know the difference between a fact and an opinion.  The latter does not require evidence, the former does.  Got it?



I'm done with you....I've exposed you for the uneducated dolt you are...AGAIN.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

PatekPhilippe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You worthless partisan hack...you're busted.  YOU don't have to support your opinion...but I do?  Fuck off Starkey...now we see you for the dog turd you are...2 sets of rules...one for you and another for everyone who disagrees with you...
> 
> 
> 
> PP, either support your opinion, or it is the same as everybody else: we all have elbows. Who cares? If you wish to debate, support your opinion, which you have not done yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey is a fucking dumb ass!!!!! Lay off the Ripple before noon!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Here's Starkey's take on logic...."I can post whatever I want because it's right and you must back up your OPINION with facts."


----------



## Annie

PatekPhilippe said:


> ...
> Here's Starkey's take on logic...."I can post whatever I want because it's right and you must back up your OPINION with facts."



I can't believe that you are feigning surprise. Since when has anyone on the left done differently?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Annie said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Here's Starkey's take on logic...."I can post whatever I want because it's right and you must back up your OPINION with facts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that you are feigning surprise. Since when has anyone on the left done differently?
Click to expand...


Never...I just want everyone to continue to see what a hack Starkey is...claiming to be a Republican Conservative...what a joke.


----------



## Annie

PatekPhilippe said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Here's Starkey's take on logic...."I can post whatever I want because it's right and you must back up your OPINION with facts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that you are feigning surprise. Since when has anyone on the left done differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never...I just want everyone to continue to see what a hack Starkey is...claiming to be a Republican Conservative...what a joke.
Click to expand...


Indeed, yet no one has ever believed his claims. We laugh at him for that, along with all the other 'insightful' things he posts.


----------



## Truthmatters

Could you go get the quote were starkey says what you claimed ,I cant find it.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> Could you go get the quote were starkey says what you claimed ,I cant find it.



What for...Starkey already acknowledged it is factual...and there's nothing you can do to defend his championship caliber stupidity...unless you are taking a shot at his title....in which case you'll have to find it yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Because such quotes don't exist, TM.  I told PP that an opinion is not a fact, that if he insisted his opinion was fact that he had to support it, not me refute it.  At that point, he exploded.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Starkey caught lying AGAIN!!!!!

Here's the link truthmatters....
http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/112932-the-erosion-of-individual-responsibility-9.html


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Go read the entire threaqd from Page 7 on...and you will see Starkey get me and Christopher confused and then when I agree with Christopher Starkey goes off the deep end and into his psychosis.


----------



## Truthmatters

PatekPhilippe said:


> Go read the entire threaqd from Page 7 on...and you will see Starkey get me and Christopher confused and then when I agree with Christopher Starkey goes off the deep end and into his psychosis.



Post number please , I have only five pages for this thread


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Here's Starkey's version of backing up his opinion....


> PP, I don't have to back up anything because you have given nothing other than your opinion to rebut. And I have done that: you are wrong. Let's move on


.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read the entire threaqd from Page 7 on...and you will see Starkey get me and Christopher confused and then when I agree with Christopher Starkey goes off the deep end and into his psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post number please , I have only five pages for this thread
Click to expand...


Ok simpleton...let me make it easy for you...start from the last page and work your way back...how about THAT!!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

You know where it is why are you avoiding giving me the post number?

I think I know why.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Here's another gem from Starkey....



> PP, I don't have to back up anything....


.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

truthmatters said:


> you know where it is why are you avoiding giving me the post number?
> 
> I think i know why.



read the goddam thread you stupid fucking bitch!!!!!  It's in the last post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

JakeStarkey said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca is clueless loon from the far right: fun to read anon, destined to be peed on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
Click to expand...


Yeah you guys are making things up like usual


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely pointless and without any facts...you are wrong and have failed...let's move now shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys are making things up like usual
Click to expand...


Keep reading bitch..it gets better...plus the part in red which your stupid ass missed....is now visible.  Looks like you are taking a shot at Starkey's title!!!!  C'mon....get some.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

What happened truthmatters?  Does the truth upset you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

PP still does not get that an opinion does not have to be supported.

PP still does not understand that, however, when he states an opinion as a fact he has to support it before he asks anyone to refute it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PatekPhilippe said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys are making things up like usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep reading bitch..it gets better...plus the part in red which your stupid ass missed....is now visible.  Looks like you are taking a shot at Starkey's title!!!!  C'mon....get some.
Click to expand...


TM is talking about you, PP and "you guys".


----------



## Truthmatters

You people made up shit about what he said that was not true.

par for the course from you


----------



## JakeStarkey

Patek is a liar, pure and simple.


----------



## Truthmatters

How I wish more on the right could have a converstation without resorting to lies.

They dont believe in what they say or they would not have to lie to defend their failed ideas


----------



## JakeStarkey

To think that such believe they represent my beloved party of Lincoln, TR, Eisenhower, Ford, and even Newt (in his more conservative non-whinge thinking).


----------



## oreo

This one is absolutely HILARIOUS--Tea Partiers in Denver--expose crasher man wearing a woman's wig--LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2_SgPScUI]YouTube - Denver Tax Day Tea Party - 6 of 6 - Crash The Tea Party Infiltrator - 04/15/2010[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

We had a very peaceful day on Thursday at the Tea Party protest at the court house.  The chief of police told the organizers earlier in the week that the protest would be orderly.  It was.  That is the way a democratic people conduct the people's business.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> We had a very peaceful day on Thursday at the Tea Party protest at the court house.  The chief of police told the organizers earlier in the week that the protest would be orderly.  It was.  That is the way a democratic people conduct the people's business.



That is the way all Tea Parties should be. Make your points and avoid the half-truths, inflamatory rhetoric and Fox News talking points


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a very peaceful day on Thursday at the Tea Party protest at the court house. The chief of police told the organizers earlier in the week that the protest would be orderly. It was. That is the way a democratic people conduct the people's business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way all Tea Parties should be. Make your points and avoid the half-truths, inflamatory rhetoric and Fox News talking points
Click to expand...

 

ROFLMNAO... MORE LIES... All Tea-Party gatherings are the same... Speakers get on stage and point out that the Brown Clown is a socialist, that Socialism is anti-American and that THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS...

Nothing inflammatory about that.  It's the simple, incontrovertible truth...


----------



## saveliberty

uscitizen said:


> They came they saw they falied.  How are the partiers any different from the crashers in those respects?



Spite the media and leftwing loons attempts to marginalize the movement, it grows.  Most Tea Party members are just going to use the derogatory terms, planted signs, panic of the left as fuel for moving forward.  The goals are simple and well defined.  Achieving them will take hard work, but most members are no stranger to that.

It is an easy choice.  Watch the majority of the major parties destroy the nation with entitlements, pork spending, disdain for the Constitution and disregard for the middle class or stand up and make change.  Real change.


----------



## Truthmatters

oreo said:


> This one is absolutely HILARIOUS--Tea Partiers in Denver--expose crasher man wearing a woman's wig--LOL
> 
> YouTube - Denver Tax Day Tea Party - 6 of 6 - Crash The Tea Party Infiltrator - 04/15/2010



So anyone who comes to a tea party is not allowed to think that 911 was an inside job?

I thought you guys accepted anyone?

The tea partiers tried to Shut this guy up and stole his sign, ripped it and one even threatened him with castration.


You people seriously just cant figure freedom out can you?


There are lots of people from all ends of the spectrum who think 911 was an inside job.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Dems are safe in the elections with the likes of Publius and savedliberty preaching the Tea Party way.


----------



## saveliberty

Truthmatters said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is absolutely HILARIOUS--Tea Partiers in Denver--expose crasher man wearing a woman's wig--LOL
> 
> YouTube - Denver Tax Day Tea Party - 6 of 6 - Crash The Tea Party Infiltrator - 04/15/2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who comes to a tea party is not allowed to think that 911 was an inside job?
> 
> I thought you guys accepted anyone?
> 
> The tea partiers tried to Shut this guy up and stole his sign, ripped it and one even threatened him with castration.
> 
> 
> You people seriously just cant figure freedom out can you?
> 
> 
> There are lots of people from all ends of the spectrum who think 911 was an inside job.
Click to expand...


Sooo...you want to paint 911 conspiracy theorists as main stream, but Tea Party members as nuts.  Hack.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Neither truthers, birthers, or Tea Partyyists are main stream.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> PP still does not get that an opinion does not have to be supported.
> 
> PP still does not understand that, however, when he states an opinion as a fact he has to support it before he asks anyone to refute it.



Show me EXACTLY where I stated my OPINION and then claimed it as fact.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys are making things up like usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep reading bitch..it gets better...plus the part in red which your stupid ass missed....is now visible.  Looks like you are taking a shot at Starkey's title!!!!  C'mon....get some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM is talking about you, PP and "you guys".
Click to expand...


I believe "you guys" includes you as well you feebleminded fuck who cannot comprehend basic english.  I don't see any other names in her quote.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Truthmatters said:


> You people made up shit about what he said that was not true.
> 
> par for the course from you



Thank you for agreeing with me...it's too bad people like you refuse to accept the truth when it's right before your eyes....Starkey is one of the biggest liars on these boards.

I just find it so hard to believe that there are so many people who think like you in this country.  I think truthmatters, starkey, thedoctorisin and DrGregg, bfgrn and drsmith1027 are all the same person...there is no fucking way there could be that many idiots in this country.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither truthers, birthers, or Tea Partyyists are main stream.



Is that your opinion?  Back it up with facts or shut the fuck up.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Awwwwww.....poor Starkey has run away....when will that jackass in an elephant suit realize that opinions are just opinions and I never represented an opinion as a fact...he cannot find a single example.


----------



## Vast LWC

momonkey said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, let me spell it out for you:
> 
> One guy makes a badly designed wesite claiming he has an "organization" that's going to "infiltrate" the Tea Parties.
> 
> Then the guy tells someone like you on some posting board about his great new site.
> 
> The the poster on the board tells somebody in the media about it, and they pick it up as a story because it will get them ratings.
> 
> *Meanwhile, this whole "infiltration" consists of one guy making a web page in his mom's basement.*
> 
> But that doesn't matter to the right-wing press, like BreitBart, who live on this type of Bullshit, so they pick it up and spread it far and wide among the Tea Party types.
> 
> That way, more Tea Partiers show up to the rallies because they're itching for some confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I encouraged members of my local Tea Party group to bring extra poster boards and markers in case someone arrived with an inappropriate sign. The plan I posted on their website was to offer the inappropriate sign holder a blank poster board and markers with which to create a more respectable and correctly spelled protest sign. If they agreed, the issue would be resolved and if they refused, they could look forward to seeing the entire incident on youtube.
> 
> Didn't matter though. No one came to our event with anything over the top, racist or otherwise inappropriate. Maybe the Alinskyites read by blog too and decided to not even bother coming.
Click to expand...


There were* no* "infiltrators"???

*What a shock!*

*Because no-one could have predicted that...*

ROFL.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Patek continues to whine, I see.  Son, until you post evidence, your opinion means nothing other than that is what you believe.  So what?  You are a laughing stock here to those who think clearly and critically.  You are going to have to choose to be careful in the future or continue being a clown.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> Patek continues to whine, I see.  Son, until you post evidence, your opinion means nothing other than that is what you believe.  So what?  You are a laughing stock here to those who think clearly and critically.  You are going to have to choose to be careful in the future or continue being a clown.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is a good picture of you, Patek.  Now move along (and stop whining).


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Funny how I got you running from thread to thread doing damage control....You have failed...now I would suggest you take a break from the boards for a while, educate yourself and then come back to debate with the adults.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

PatekPhilippe said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely pointed opinion to which I am entitled.  I don't have to support it, you don't have to accept it.  Too bad, so sad, your bad.
> 
> Here is a good article for you to read why your political opinion in America is destined to fail.  Study the French example carefully: those who understand will not permit you to succeed.
> 
> U of U president discusses practical lessons of democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You worthless partisan hack...you're busted.  YOU don't have to support your opinion...but I do?  Fuck off Starkey...now we see you for the dog turd you are...2 sets of rules...one for you and another for everyone who disagrees with you...
> 
> 
> 
> PP, either support your opinion, or it is the same as everybody else: we all have elbows. Who cares? If you wish to debate, support your opinion, which you have not done yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey is a fucking dumb ass!!!!! Lay off the Ripple before noon!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's Starkey's take on logic...."I can post whatever I want because it's right and you must back up your OPINION with facts."
Click to expand...


Starkey logic


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lost again, huh?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

JakeStarkey said:


> Lost again, huh?



Think damage control Starkey....you've been bested by me AGAIN...now run to the other thread NOW and comment...get busy boy!!!  Damage control.


----------



## Vast LWC

And, once again, I would like to point out that despite all the hullaballoo about "infiltrators" at tea parties, *there were none*.

What a surprise!

Now, who was it that pointed out that running with the story was a PR Stunt by Tea Party supporters and Right-Wing talking heads...

...Hmmm, who might that have been?


----------



## geauxtohell

Vast LWC said:


> And, once again, I would like to point out that despite all the hullaballoo about "infiltrators" at tea parties, *there were none*.
> 
> What a surprise!
> 
> Now, who was it that pointed out that running with the story was a PR Stunt by Tea Party supporters and Right-Wing talking heads...
> 
> ...Hmmm, who might that have been?



Good call!

When you are part of group with no real message, PR stunts is about all you have.


----------

